# Gorilla Jack Supplements - Ephedrine Tablets (Credit where its due)



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

After deciding to start ECA I looked for ephedrine and the common suggestion was to use Century Supplements.

I found this website Gorilla Jack who sold the same Kaizen Ephedine tablets but a lot cheaper. I decided to take a punt despite nobody having used them and I ordered some which they had on offer for $50 canadian dollars plus $6 for 200mg Kaizen Caffeine tablets.

I went for the cheap delivery option, and I wont lie, towards the end of last week I wished I had paid a bit more for courier service with a tracking number. Bit worried with reading quite a bit on here about Customs clamping down on the Olympics but I held tight as the delivery did say 14-21 days. I placed my order on the 22nd of June so this Friday theoretically would be the 21st day for delivery.

Anyway, I received a call off my mate who I got everything delivered to as I know is in during the mornings before going to work, who said that my full parcel has arrived.

Unfortunately I wont be able to pick them up till tomorrow so I can upload photos but thought I would give a website which doesnt seem to be used, as people think their prices are too good to be true, a bit of positive feedback.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Those Kaizen ephedrine on that site are only 8mg.

The Chest-eze tablets you can get from Boots have 18mg of ephedrine, and 30mg of caffiene. My preference is the sida cordifolia tablets from myprotein or bulk powders, which have about 30mg.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Those Kaizen ephedrine on that site are only 8mg.
> 
> The Chest-eze tablets you can get from Boots have 18mg of ephedrine, and 30mg of caffiene. My preference is the sida cordifolia tablets from myprotein or bulk powders, which have about 30mg.


I suggest you read up a little more.

Chese-Eze also contains Theophylline.

Google Theophylline long term side effects and you'll realise why people buy pure Ephedrine.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

nothing beats Gorilla Jack, been using those 8mg tablets for years now


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

DFlynn said:


> nothing beats Gorilla Jack, been using those 8mg tablets for years now


That's good to hear from someone else that uses them as most people use Century Supplements but Gorilla jack is much cheaper.

600*8mg tablets plus 100*200mg caffeine tablets for £50 which includes the postage is brilliant.

Was worried about customs but they didn't even open the package,just sent it through,took 17days in total yo arrive which isn't too bad.

What dosage of ECA do you use?I've asked everyone but just wanting to see what the general usage is?And what cycle at?


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky bastard  i was slapped with £26 in customs hah

one 200mg caffeine, 2x 8mg Ephedrine, one small kids 80mg aspirin is plenty, and I only use it when I'm cutting, 6 weeks everyday.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

DFlynn said:


> lucky bastard  i was slapped with £26 in customs hah
> 
> one 200mg caffeine, 2x 8mg Ephedrine, one small kids 80mg aspirin is plenty, and I only use it when I'm cutting, 6 weeks everyday.


Do you cycle those 6 weeks? Ie. 2 on 2 off?

Used GJ before. Only received about 75% of the order iirc. I didn't care too much as it was cheap as fvck.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Any relation ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

DFlynn said:


> lucky bastard  i was slapped with £26 in customs hah
> 
> one 200mg caffeine, 2x 8mg Ephedrine, one small kids 80mg aspirin is plenty, and I only use it when I'm cutting, 6 weeks everyday.


What size order did you put in?Anything under $75 Canadian i think is duty free. could be a tad more actually.

But like you say,even with the £26 its much cheaper then other places.


----------



## Sad (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi I ave been trying to get my hands on Ephedrine Tablets would you be able to help me plz. D


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

I emailed Gorilla Jack the other day, I used to order Kaizen from them, but apparently Canada has now restricted the export of Ephedrine.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Rancid-Badger said:


> I emailed Gorilla Jack the other day, I used to order Kaizen from them, but apparently Canada has now restricted the export of Ephedrine.


Any updates on this or anywhere else for kaizen, was gonna make an order...


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Any updates on this or anywhere else for kaizen, was gonna make an order...


Alas not, I switched to D-Hacks Ultraburn instead...


----------



## DEUS (Jun 17, 2014)

I have looked into these at GJ but I'm in the UK, so are customs likely to screw me and wack a charge on it?

It's the same with cent supps... I'm having trouble finding Pure Ephedrine in the UK so any advice on exp with these sites would be appreciated


----------

